# New guy from Tennessee



## Haas (Oct 29, 2009)

Really like site just trying to get familar thought I'd say hello


----------



## coweye (May 23, 2009)

Welcome, where in TN are you? I live 15min. west on knoxville


----------



## Lung Buster 371 (Feb 11, 2006)

:welcomesign: I live in Collierville. Right outside the armpit of TN.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

:wave: Hello and :welcome: from Morristown, in East Tennessee.


----------



## Haas (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm from Dunlap about 30 miles north of Chattanooga


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Haas. Have fun here.


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: *to Archery Talk!* :cheers:


----------



## inthebox30lbs (Oct 31, 2009)

Im from Chattanooga :jam:


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

welcome from Greeneville


----------



## bobinhood (Aug 27, 2006)

welcome!!!!!!!!!!!! :shade:


----------



## boker (Oct 31, 2009)

*also a new guy from tennessee*

hijust trying to find my way though this site,joined because i was wanting to find as much info on the new bows as i can,before i buy thanks


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## johnlecol (Oct 19, 2009)

I live right outside of Cookeville in Sparta T.N.with a few hot spots for hunting hope to have trail cam pics up soon


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

johnlecol said:


> I live right outside of Cookeville in Sparta T.N.with a few hot spots for hunting hope to have trail cam pics up soon


Since you are in Sparta maybe I will see you up at Harvey's shop sometime. He is starting indoor soon!!


----------



## JimHendrix (Nov 3, 2009)

*New here as well*

I just joined today myself. I'm live in Hermitage TN, originally from South Carolina.


----------



## boker (Oct 31, 2009)

i know i am late to reply .lol but i am from cumberland county, you othe tn boys should check out tndeer.com too


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Old post but Welcome to AT.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------

